# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  заслон

## Ачйута Риши дас

На сайте плавающие мерцающие штуковины заслоняют часть текстов,полностью прочитать нельзя.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

А каким браузером Вы пользуетесь? Я в Мозилле и в Яндекс-браузере смотрю, все нормально.

----------


## Дамир

Пользуюсь Эксплорером и Хромом, всё отлично )))

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Специально проверил в 4 стандартных браузерах (FF, IE, Chrome, Opera) - никаких пловцов замечено не было  :smilies: 
*Ачйута Риши прабху*, наверное у Вас какая-то пакость на компе поселилась.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Планшетник Андроид.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Но планшет то ведь использует какой то браузер? Chrome, Opera или встроенный, или еще какой-нибудь...
У меня на планшете нормально показывает и сайт и форум krishna.ru и на встроенном браузере, и в Chrome

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Не знаю,какой браузер.Сейчас посмотрел на нормальном комп.--получается,что на планшетнике правая колонка налезает на среднюю,а эти мерцающие как раз в правой.Видимо это свойство 7-ми дюймового экрана. :tongue:

----------

